# Endophytic tonsil, cryptic spaces, chronic tonsillitis



## Rip (Jun 11, 2012)

Could someone help or point me in the right direction for 
diagnosis for: endophytic tonsils and cryptic spaces?

I can locate the easy one: Chronic Tonsillitis  382.9


----------

